# Craig vs. Hitchens



## sotzo (Feb 5, 2009)

Should be good. 

DOES GOD EXIST?

Get Your Tickets Now!

For this APRIL 4th Event 

============================================



Tickets are going FAST for this can’t-miss debate! Get yours now!



CHRISTOPHER HITCHENS vs. WILLIAM LANE CRAIG



Moderated by Hugh Hewitt and hosted by Craig Hazen

Cosponsored with Biola Associated Students

Saturday, April 4, 7:30 pm

Chase Gymnasium (with overflow sites on campus)

Biola University

Cost: $20 for Prime, $15 for Balcony, $10 for Standard Tickets

apologeticsevents.com - redirecting


----------



## Grymir (Feb 5, 2009)

When I saw that it was being held on July 4th, I though that someone was getting an early start this year...

...but it's really happening!!!!


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 5, 2009)

I heard about this!

I am so excited!


I personally think Christopher Hitchens is a poor debater, though; I wouldn't debate him if I ever got the chance. He makes empty claims (like versus Frank Turek, for example, that there was ample evidence that God did not exist, but exactly what that evidence is he never went into...), just goes on and on about how evil the Catholic church is, claims that to take responsibility for another person's mistakes is immoral but never justifies his standard, just claims he "knows it", he interrupts the people while they speak, he uses absurdly manipulative language, he doesn't answer questions.... I hope William Lane Craig can do good against him!


----------



## brandonadams (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm not looking forward to hearing Craig try to defend the faith totally apart from Scripture.

From what I have seen, Doug Wilson's written exchange with Hitchens has done the best to expose Hitchens, though from what I saw the live debates between the two of them were not as good.

[video=youtube;fkGPceR-pIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkGPceR-pIs[/video]


----------



## CubsIn07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Craig better be prepared. I find Hitchens to be a great debater and entertaining. He always looks drunk or like he slept in an alley.


----------



## Devin (Feb 5, 2009)

My exposure to Hitchens has only been through his discussion with Doug Wilson. I really wasn't impressed at all. Hitchens never really touched Wilson's opening statement/argument. He also ran off in so many different directions that it was hard to keep up with him. His biggest advantage is his pure wit. Craig's biggest challenge is to cut through the snide comments that are sure to come out.


----------



## charliejunfan (Feb 6, 2009)

Douglas Wilson is not FV! he is only pretending so that he can pull people from FV over to orthodoxy!!!!

I wish that statement was true....but....it isn't......

He wrote excellent books on the family except for the very small FV parts....

I thought he did well against Hitchens though, he was just too polite


----------



## sotzo (Feb 6, 2009)

Wilson did well but could have done better. I think he held back a bit because he was respecting the fact that Hitchens would come on to "enemy" turf at a place like WTS.

Whatever one thinks about Craig as an evidentialist, there can be no doubt about his ability to marshall arguments that all of us would agree with although we may disagree with the primacy of those arguments in their relation to Scripture. Fact is, that Antony Flew gave up his atheism (albeit for deism thus far), in part, because of his interaction with Craig. He is being used mightily by God all over the globe and we should be thankful for that.


----------

